# pound reduction on a compound bow



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

i need to know how to reduce the pounds on my compound bow..its a pearson


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

The bolts on the face of the limbs are for holding the limbs in place and setting the poundage. To reduce draw weight, turn the bolts to the left, to increase, turn to the right. Always adjust them the same to keep the bow in tune. Never go more than 1 full turn on a bolt at a time. There is a limit on how far out they will adjust before they come out. Use a scale to keep the bow in the draw weight range spec'd on the bow. I usually put a reference mark on my limbs and on the bolt to know exactly how far I've turned the bolt.


----------

